# out of state hunters in north dakota



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

over the teachers convention i saw many out of state vehicles in my area - 
my gripe with them is - THEY SNEAK ALL THE ROOSTING SITES THAT ARE NOT POSTED AND ONE VOLLEY AND THEY NEVER COME BACK - NEXT YEAR I AM GOING TO ASK THE FARMERS I KNOW TO POST THE SLOUGHS THAT THEY ROOST ON - 
please guys - let them at least have a place to sleep in peace - 
I hope that anyone who reads this will pass the word on to any out of state hunting friends [/b]


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

nrd739 said:


> over the teachers convention i saw many out of state vehicles in my area -
> my gripe with them is - THEY SNEAK ALL THE ROOSTING SITES THAT ARE NOT POSTED AND ONE VOLLEY AND THEY NEVER COME BACK - NEXT YEAR I AM GOING TO ASK THE FARMERS I KNOW TO POST THE SLOUGHS THAT THEY ROOST ON -
> please guys - let them at least have a place to sleep in peace -
> I hope that anyone who reads this will pass the word on to any out of state hunting friends [/b]


I'm not much of a waterfowl hunter, but because I have learned a lot on this site from true waterfowlers...........this isn't a R vs. NR issue. Just because it is posted doesn't help. The landowner would have to say "yes, you can hunt, but don't bust their roosts."


----------



## BurnZ (Mar 23, 2006)

here we go agian :roll: 
uke:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*LOCKED.*


----------

